# Mahogany Rocking Chair



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

This is one of my rocking chairs done in Genuine Mahogany. I made this one for my oldest granddaughter, who has beautiful red hair. The inlay in the headstock is made from Curly Maple and Ebony. it is the southwestern symbol for the Butterfly, which signifies Eternal Life. This was my first attempt at working with Mahogany, and my first attemp at inlay work. It has the same finish as the Black Walnut Rocking Chair in my earlier post.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

That is one nice rocker. I'm sure that will be in the family for generations to come. 

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is awesome work. I especially like the unique stretcher design you used. Again, wonderful craftsmanship.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

beautiful !


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

JUST SPECTACULAR!!! I can't even imagine how you do that!

Good Job!


----------

